
"Anonymous" Facebook Dataset Is Identified as Harvard Students - babyshake
http://fstutzman.com/2008/10/07/facebook-dataset-identified/
======
gaika
It is getting easy to break anonymous datasets with mining:

Netflix: <http://arxiv.org/abs/cs/0610105> AOL:
[http://www.techcrunch.com/2006/08/07/aol-this-was-a-screw-
up...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2006/08/07/aol-this-was-a-screw-up/)

~~~
randomwalker
thanks.. the netflix thing was me and my advisor.

i've started a blog around our anonymity breaking research:
<http://33bits.org/>

we've been working on breaking anonymity in social networks for a year or two
now. we'll have more to say soon.

~~~
sachinag
Yet another reason to really re-think being "anonymous" online or the supposed
safety in numbers of "aggregate data". Smart folks like you understand that we
have digital fingerprints that extend beyond any one platform.

------
pmorici
This reminds of zero knowledge proofs...

------
pchristensen
When will people learn that any anonymous datasets don't stay that way for
long on the internet?

